# Dragon fruit seedlings, and...



## Galapoheros (Sep 18, 2018)

Some might have seen and remember this image:






I let roaches and "whatever" clean up seeds sometimes, for example, pomegranates, passion vine, dragon fruit, kiwi, it works pretty well.  But if the seeds are edible to the roaches, they will eat those also.

I had 1000s of Dragon fruit seeds and threw them around, here are the seedlings in one pot, too bad they aren't cold hardy but it's just an example of what you can get from the grocery store.  Yeah there are some hybrid stuff at the stores but it's mostly involved with the typical veggies at stores like melons, tomatoes(unless it says 'heirloom'), things like that.  But with cacti, mangos, papaya, the more uncommon stuff at the store, you should be good to go.






I have more passion vine seedling popping up.  I don't know what the store species is, interesting to see if they produce some day.











Oh yeah I have a few of these popping up, any idea what they are?  It's kinda gross but here's what happened.  At the end of a street, I saw a plant that had caught my attention every time I drove by it.  I had been growing a couple of tomatillo plants and realized that plant I'd been driving by was a tomatillo plant, so I stopped and put it in the back of my truck along with the dirt it was in, in a trash bag it was in.  I got it home, "Hey that dirt is cow manure."  Then I realized that the "dirt" was probably from a composting toilet from something like a work site, so I've been growing doodoo tomatillos haha.  Whatever this plant is, just makes sense it's something edible for obvious reasons.  What do you think it is?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle (Sep 20, 2018)

Huh, dragonfruit seedlings are pretty astypical for a cactus. I've got an Ariocarpus going right now (I suspect it will be the only survivor of that planting round, for one reason and another, but by God I will be patient ) and it started out by sprouting a little stem. This stem is now dimpling at the top (everything is slow on this fellow, so we will see what happens in the long term), and I think it will make tubercles soon. But it hasn't made a single leaf.

I have no idea what that last plant is. The leaves don't look quite consistent with tomatillo, but on the other hand one is partly curled underneath itself and the other is still growing so I can't say that with any certainty.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 20, 2018)

Don't forget, Dragonfruit is a vine and needs help getting up off the ground. If they grow along the ground they tend to rot if it gets too damp or cool.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 20, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> Huh, dragonfruit seedlings are pretty astypical for a cactus. I've got an Ariocarpus going right now (I suspect it will be the only survivor of that planting round, for one reason and another, but by God I will be patient ) and it started out by sprouting a little stem. This stem is now dimpling at the top (everything is slow on this fellow, so we will see what happens in the long term), and I think it will make tubercles soon. But it hasn't made a single leaf.
> 
> I have no idea what that last plant is. The leaves don't look quite consistent with tomatillo, but on the other hand one is partly curled underneath itself and the other is still growing so I can't say that with any certainty.


I have two A. fissuratus.  Yeah those are interesting to me, all the species.  What kind of soil are you using?  I germinated several but I didn't take care of them and so they died.  I should have gotten more serious with that.  That plant is def not a tomatillo, I've seen too many of those sprout, guess I'll have to wait.  Yeah Snark, google is good thing.  I don't have the proper place to grow many of the things I want to grow, need a big greenhouse for that.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 21, 2018)

A while back here I saw something very sad. They was a farm, several acres, with well tended dragonfruit up on boards like grape vines. Then apparently there was some dispute about the ownership or use of the property and driving by one day all the plants had been killed, apparently dosed with herbicide.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 21, 2018)

That sucks.  Well dragon fruit looks easy if you live in the right place, gets to cold here but would prob work in S. Tx.  I know it's grown in Cali successfully.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 25, 2018)

What color is the inside of the fruit with yours?


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 27, 2018)

Red, I did read that sps or variety is more common in your area.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 28, 2018)

Galapoheros said:


> Red, I did read that sps or variety is more common in your area.


Both red and white. I've seen purple and light blue. Some sort of exotic hybrids I think. Only seen blue once.


----------

